# Miglior Detailing Ltd: BMW 5 Series M Sport - 30 Hour Correction - Swissvax



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

cracking job spot on write up :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic work mate, always something very satisfying doing correction on silver cars - they always look mega clean once done!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice result and attention to detail!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Really good work there mate, like the reflection of your wall logo in the correction pics


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that write up mate :thumb:, top job on all counts .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The finish looks very crisp, nice work and write-up.:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome job :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Love it, what tyre gloss are you using?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

adjeffrey69 said:


> Love it, what tyre gloss are you using?


Megs Tyre Endurance


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb turnaround as it was in a real state, very well done in only 30 hours, i bet you were &^%$£" at the end of that.

Where do you send you alloys for the refurb as they looked pretty good?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

mint job. i love these cars reckon they look v. nice


----------



## ceepee777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice turn around there [=


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh I was pretty tired after that, 30 hours in three days isn't too extreme but it's not ideal.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Work & Great Write Up. Thanks for taking the time out!!!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wonderful job mate  but then i would say that lol.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Top work from another E60 owner :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazing. Love to read your reports chap.

Thanks!


----------



## Greenouse (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice Jay! :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent work :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

just remembered i forgot to add the pics of the indicator swap and door sills! ill hopefully add it soon!


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

super turnaround mate! nice


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice to see your work on here J. great to have you on board. Well done and a nice write up too


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers glyn


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work again Jay - Where did you get the wheels done? - Was it the Wheel Repair Centre, Bamber Bridge

Eccie


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work John, car looks great. Units looking good aswell mate.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

those 5's are not easy, thats a great job and write up too, cracking effort


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice detail and a great result.

Good write-up too.

Chris.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, love the shot of the rear light clusters taken from the side, look super sharp against the silver paintwork :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

clcollins said:


> Excellent work, love the shot of the rear light clusters taken from the side, look super sharp against the silver paintwork :thumb:


cheers.

I always find silver cars a nightmare to photograph. Funnily enough my last few cars have all been white or silver!  haha!


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Amazing transformation! 

Ive used Megs endurance gel for years with conti tyres and mine dont look no where near as good as yours! How did you do it?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking work there mate, great pictures and write-up.

Posted your Supernatural so fingers crossed you'll have it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

revocupra said:


> Amazing transformation!
> 
> Ive used Megs endurance gel for years with conti tyres and mine dont look no where near as good as yours! How did you do it?


I dont like the gloopy tyre shine look so i always let it sit for a few hours if i can then buff it with a primed (but mainly dry) tyre applicator.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Cracking work there mate, great pictures and write-up.
> 
> Posted your Supernatural so fingers crossed you'll have it tomorrow :thumb:


looking forward to it!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> those 5's are not easy, thats a great job and write up too, cracking effort


easier than an S-class though! :buffer:


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Highly inspiring :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

superb. did you get the wheels refurbed?


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

:thumb:Great turn around John, Silver always looks nice when preped correctly.

Nice work Unit looking good as well.

Phil


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Impressive work mate!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

sargent said:


> superb. did you get the wheels refurbed?


The rears did.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Like a new car, brilliant work and I love those E60's could'nt stretch to one in a touring and now they have replaced so I'll never have it .

Cool unit too


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job mate. 

As a 535d owner myself it kills me to see a motor in that state, you have done her a service!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Tacklebury said:


> Nice job mate.
> 
> As a 535d owner myself it kills me to see a motor in that state, you have done her a service!!


yep, it was awful before! back to its former glory!


----------

